# TTOC member looking to mod their unmodded car wanted



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If you're a TTOC member and you're seriously thinking about about doing a number of mods to your car - something more than just a remap.

One of our advertising partners is looking for a member to work with to carry out some mods for a good price to enable some marketing they are looking at. If you're interested, please IM me.

Thanks, Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> If you're a TTOC member and you're seriously thinking about about doing a number of mods to your car - something more than just a remap.
> 
> One of our advertising partners is looking for a member to work with to carry out some mods for a good price to enable some marketing they are looking at. If you're interested, please IM me.
> 
> Thanks, Clive


Whay don't you do it Clive :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Whay don't you do it Clive :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think they want to put bits on, not take them off ;-)


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I would be interested. Just bought a 180TTC, nothing modded what so ever apart from a ALuminium Tax Disc!

What mods are they looking to do and to what extent? Dont fancy turning my TT into a dung beatle lookalike or anything lol :lol:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

PM sent to you JiggyJaggy


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

PM with details sent mate. cheers


----------

